# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  المناديل المُبللة خطر على الأطفال لهذه الأسباب

## tariq144

يبدو أنه مازال أمامنا الكثير لنكتشف الأدوات والأشياء التي نستعملها  يومياً في حياتنا ولم نكن نعلم أنّها مُضرة لصحة الكبار والأطفال، وآخرها  المناديل المُبللة التي حذر العلماء من استخدامها مؤخراً وخاصة التي  تُستخدم للرُضَّع، وأوضحوا أنه من الأفضل الغسل بالصابون للحد من الإصابة  بالحساسية الغذائية. 
اضرار المناديل المبللةوكانت اختبارات أجريت مؤخراً كشفت عن وجود صلة بين  تلف الجلد وعدم تحمل بعض الأغذية، وذلك بسبب عدم استعمال الصابون والماء في  الغسيل واستبدال التنظيف بالمناديل المُبللة حيث يمتص الجسم المواد  الكيميائية المسببة للحساسية.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
من جانبه يقول البروفيسور كوك ميلز الذي أشرف على الدراسة إن الرُضَّع  يحصلون على مسببات الحساسية الغذائية من خلال الجلد، ولذلك فهم يتأثرون  بالمناديل المُبللة. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم_

----------


## asaad wahsh

*الله ينور عليك حبيبي*

----------

